# Disque externe sur freebox V6



## naas (30 Janvier 2011)

Je n'arrive pas a faire reconnaitre mon disque dur par la freebox serveur. 
Alors que le même disque était reconnu par la V5 :mouais:
Quelqu'un a le même soucis ?


----------



## Mac4Pat (2 Février 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai le même souci.
Je suis allé formater le disque en NTFS sous Windows en partition principale et là , magie ! Ca marche !

J'ai lu que le format HFS était reconnu, mais je crois bien qu'il y a encore de la route à faire.


----------



## naas (2 Février 2011)

Bon, cela me rassure (à moitié) je ne peux (veux) pas formater mon disque car il faudrait que... j'ai un autre disque pour la sauvegarde 
Attendons de voir. en attendant le disque est branché sur le mac avec freemi en serveur pnp reconnu par la freebox V6.


----------



## Mac4Pat (5 Février 2011)

Alors, comment faire reconnaitre son DD externe par la V6 si on a formaté en HFS+ ?

Merci


----------



## miaou (5 Février 2011)

normalement , après la dernière mise à jour( 1.0.2)  ça devrait marcher 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/185242/freebox-revolution-support-du-hfs
 je n'ai  pas essayé avec  un DD  mais avec une clé formatée hfs+ c'est bon


----------



## herszk (5 Février 2011)

miaou a dit:


> normalement , après la dernière mise à jour( 1.0.2)  ça devrait marcher
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/185242/freebox-revolution-support-du-hfs
> je n'ai  pas essayé avec  un DD  mais avec une clé formatée hfs+ c'est bon



J'ai connecté mon DD externe contenant une partition HFS+ et une NTFS. Ils n'étaient pas reconnus au départ, après reboot de la freebox server, plus de problème, et, cerise sur le gateau, je peux programmer à distance (sur mon mac) les chaines normalement cadenassées (TF1 par exemple) sur mon DD externe en choisissant la TNT.


----------



## jaco67 (8 Février 2011)

herszk a dit:


> J'ai connecté mon DD externe contenant une partition HFS+ et une NTFS. Ils n'étaient pas reconnus au départ, après reboot de la freebox server, plus de problème, et, cerise sur le gateau, je peux programmer à distance (sur mon mac) les chaines normalement cadenassées (TF1 par exemple) sur mon DD externe en choisissant la TNT.


Je viens, moi aussi, de brancher un HDD formaté en HFS+ sur la box server, et pas moyen de faire reconnaitre ce disque dur, Help.


----------

